# Mr. & Mrs. Salamander log



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

8/30/11: Added male to the tank, and female in her jar, inside of the tank.

They're going nuts for each other, flaring away. She's very eggy and showing her ovipositor for him. She's head down, and at times I see the hint of bars. He is flaring away and trying desperately to get to her. There is the beginnings of a nest in a few spots, but they're only a few bubbles so far.

I plan to release her tonight right before bed, when the room is the darkest so they can smell, but not see each other.

I really hope they spawn quickly, this will be both their first times.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome! Post pictures of them? I'm gonna keep a close eye on this thread cause i know you're a great breeder


----------



## Amphibianite (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't wait to find out what happens, best of luck.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck!
Cant wai to see the pretty pairs spawn!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I have pics, just gotta get them uploaded! The male is just beautiful.

I released her tonight, and had to mess up the beginnings of a promising looking nest in the process  I need to invest in a hurricane globe - like that'll be hard to find here lol.

I appreciated y'all faith in me! This is my 4th attempt, only one successful so far. So I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high.

There seems to be no damage so far, but I have the room dark. He's kind of hovering at the top, she's right below him at the bottom of the tank.

Finger crossed!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

There's a nest site, small but it's there. She's very subbmissive and still eggy - no embracing yet. He sure likes to chase and nip at her ..


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

SUCCESS! They spawned while we were napping this afternoon! Mom has a few missing scales on her head, and a rip in a few fins, but really not that bad! 

Daddy's nest was right over java moss, so there were a bunch of eggs he didnt' see. I think they must have just finished embracing. Wish I was there to see it. He's picking them up now, since I moved the moss gently out of the way. Now we just wait 2 days!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it could take up to 2-3 days to hatch (depends on temp)


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

This spawning log seems interesting. I would defanitly like to see some pictues but I'm in no rush.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my top colors are solid whites, and salamanders ^_^


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyyy cajun!!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I checked in on the nest a bit ago and when Mister saw me, he turned toward me and gave me this death staredown till I left lol. He is being a great daddy so far  The nest is DEEP. It hangs about 1/4 - 1/2" below the surface lol.But he is keeping it up, I have not seen any eggs fall so far.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

babies are free swimming today, fed them walter worms and fry starter. Most aren't touching it yet, but egg sacs are gone.

Daddy is staying in 2-3 more days to take care of any deformities.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

This is hilarious! Daddy keeps trying to round up the babies to keep them in the nest and they just won't stay put. I think the lights will go out tonight, give daddy some rest since fry are free swimming now.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol the dads trying to pound the fish xD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

rebelious babies. who will win dad or fry. lol


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, dad is staying in till tomorrow, so hopefully fry will win lol. There's just too many for him so it's hilarious watching him try to round them up


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol, the fry are probally like "Is that all you got pops?" xD


----------

